# Project P55



## DanishDevil (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a simple upgrade log with some pretty pictures for everyone detailing my P55 build.

System Specs:

*System Name:* Little Devil
*Processor:* Intel Core i7 860
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte P55-UD4P or EVGA P55 FTW SLI
*Cooling:* Full Copper Xigmatek S-1284 Prototype
*Memory:* 2x2GB G.Skill Blue Ripjaws 1600 MHz CL7
*Video Card:* ???
*Harddisk:* WD6401AALS Black 640 GB
*CD/DVD Drive:* Samsung DVD Burner
*CRT/LCD Model:* Samsung T260HD 1920x1200 LCDTV
*Case:* Danger Den Mini Torture Rack
*Sound Card:* Realtek X-Fi + Logitech Z-5500 Digitals & Steelseries 5H v2 & Sennheisser HD 280 Pro
*PSU:* Enermax Revolution 950W
*Software:* Windows 7 RTM x64
*Peripherals:* Logitech Illuminated Keyboard & Razer Deathadder


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 9, 2009)

Items as they arrive:

*Enermax Revolution 85+ 950W PSU* Received 10/08/09






*Gigabyte GB-P55-UD4P* Received 10/09/09





*Western Digital Black 640 GB WD6401AALS* Received 10/09/09


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 9, 2009)

Reserved for Finished Pictures


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2009)

Subbed, awaiting finished pics


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 10, 2009)

2 more items arrived!

*Gigabyte GB-P55-UD4P* Received 10/09/09





*Western Digital Black 640 GB WD6401AALS* Received 10/09/09


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 10, 2009)

How much for the turtle?

Oh wait, wrong subforum.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 10, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> How much for the turtle?
> 
> Oh wait, wrong subforum.



That little guy is like his signature. It makes me laugh every time I see it's little eyes pointing in two different directions xD


Really nice stuff DD. The 24pin line on that revolution always reminds me of a snake.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 10, 2009)

Going to be re-sleeving the entire thing


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Going to be re-sleeving the entire thing



Are you going to sleeve each wire of the cords individually? It looks kind of cool that way but it makes the case look a lot more messy IMO. I think that some well done regular colored sleeving would look nice.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 10, 2009)

I plan to. And I'm running on a techstation as well. I have a few ideas for keeping the wires together so it's neater. That's a bit down the road, though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

OK this was a big weekend for me. No pics at the moment, but I figured I'd share at least the text of what I bought this weekend.

(1) i7 860
(2) i5 750
(2) EVGA P55 FTW SLI

Reselling most of it. Going to give one of the EVGA P55's a try to see how I like it compared to the Gigabyte, but I bought my memory to match the GB, so most of them will probably be a resale. All this hardware's gonna make for some cool pictures, though


----------



## musek (Oct 12, 2009)

Subscribed! Can't wait for the final pictures.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice purchase.   So what system do you plan on keeping again?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

First post updated with what I plan on keeping.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 12, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> OK this was a big weekend for me. No pics at the moment, but I figured I'd share at least the text of what I bought this weekend.
> 
> (1) i7 860
> (2) i5 750
> ...




Very nice. 

Looks like you got the Fry's deal.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 12, 2009)

Man i want your PSU !


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish I did. They were out within an hour of opening on Friday. I acquired this by other means. Probably from a guy that got the deal, though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Man i want your PSU !



I know. It's my DREAM power supply. I'm so glad I found a decent deal on it


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 13, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Man i want your PSU !





DanishDevil said:


> I know. It's my DREAM power supply. I'm so glad I found a decent deal on it



I got the 1050w when Enermax had a $60 rebate on it. Amazing deal for the unit. It was just over $200 AR. I really, really like it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2009)

*Subscribed*

Is the turtle still not for sale? Wife wants it. 

Oh btw, have you decided on video cards yet?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for an EVGA GTX 295.

Pictures coming SOON!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2009)

Sweet, looking forward to them


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 13, 2009)

/Subscribed!
Love that PSU. Do want for my future build!
Can't wait to see the finished product
Plus  to having the same monitor as me, the Samsung T260HD!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's some random pictures of the loot:




































Some of this stuff is going to be listed for sale in about 10 minutes


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2009)

Nobody liked the triple P55 action? Sheesh, what a tough crowd 

G.Skill Ripjaws are here!


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Nobody liked the triple P55 action? Sheesh, what a tough crowd



It's not that we don't like them, it's just sheer jealousy.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll be adding a bunch of pictures and screenshots this weekend when I get it all up and running.

Unfortunately, my GPU(s) won't be here until later, so I'm going to be running this awesome setup with a little vintage GPU that was king of the world in its prime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

Swweetness! I would love to have the ripjaws! But, I got Tridents so me happy!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 15, 2009)

Well bad news guys. I keep getting a 2E error, which is "Initialize Output Device" which I'm assuming is my now dead X850XTPE  Looks like if I want to play this weekend I have to go buy a GPU locally. Yay local ripoffs.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 16, 2009)

*Well here's what I did to try to get Cold Storm's setup working: 

Here we have EVGA's P55 SLI FTW: 





G.Skill Ripjaws in Blue: 





G.Skillz be pimpin: 





The i5 750 in its socket. Phew, it's a LOTES: 





The LOTES 1156 socket did its job: 





CPU Cooler installed: 





The legendary (but now dead) Sapphire X800GTO2 turned X850XTPE: 





On the board: 





Fully assembled: 





Going to be heading over to Fry's in the morning to grab a new GPU and get this baby fired up!*


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks sweet Double D!!! Can't wait to get off and see what you have done! Wait.. I'm stock boy.. I'll see it when you post it!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

looking good man 

So who assembled it, you or the turtle?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 16, 2009)

He helped as always 

Wish me luck on the GPU search at Fry's today. Let's get this baby up and running!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Such a nice froggy 


Goodluck on the gpu search dude,  keep us posted


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 16, 2009)

2 days ago at City of industry Fry's there were 2 HD5850s and a 5870 out on display. Didn't see any 5800s at Burbank Fry's 2 days ago.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 16, 2009)

They had a BFG GTX 260 for $150 + tax w/ $20 MIR, but that was on last week's ad so I don't know if I can get that again. We'll see!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow these i5 750's run fast 






15.98 GHz ain't too shabby


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

what card did you get bro? 

yeah, not to shabby.. lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Wow these i5 750's run fast
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/Capture001658.jpg
> 
> 15.98 GHz ain't too shabby



Awesome 
You're going to be running WCG on this I assume


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know since it's coming to me.. lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Won't be running it on this. Running it on my 860 

I grabbed a GT 210 from Fry's for $43 with a $10 MIR. They wanted $180 for a GTX 260 and it got worse from there. Figured I'd get this as a backup and see if I can work out that GTX 295 deal I was planning.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Cold Storm's New System (well, at least CPU + Mobo):


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

crazy that the 210 can give you that specs! lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

I know I was actually pretty impressed. Until I ran Furmark:


----------



## Anath (Oct 17, 2009)

subscribed the revo is lookin great with those parts  Cant wait to see the final builds


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

lmmfao.. nice furmark!!! lol


----------



## Anath (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha O wow I wouldnt be too impressed with scores like those either


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2009)

Now I'm not very in-the-know about folding or crunching yet, but I know this card SUCKS.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 18, 2009)

Quick and dirty OC of Cold Storm's i5 750 at stock voltage:






Didn't try going any higher. It was just high enough to get my 1600 MHz Ripjaws to spec.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Quick and dirty OC of Cold Storm's i5 750 at stock voltage:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091018/Capture001.jpg
> 
> Didn't try going any higher. It was just high enough to get my 1600 MHz Ripjaws to spec.



Very nice bro.. I get 11.5s 1m pi with my system at 4.0.50ghz... so that's pretty good at 3.2ghz




wait... whats the speeds of the ripsaws at?  your last ss shows its cl9 at 1333mhz..


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 18, 2009)

Those were at 1600 MHz 7-8-7-24 @ 1.65v.

BTW, I need your address. PM it to me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

pm'ed and that's pretty nice for 1.65v... I gotta see how these tridents do with that board.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 18, 2009)

Hoping to be able to set up my Gigabyte tonight along with my i7 860, but I don't think I'm gonna have the time


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Quick and dirty OC of Cold Storm's i5 750 at stock voltage:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091018/Capture001.jpg
> 
> Didn't try going any higher. It was just high enough to get my 1600 MHz Ripjaws to spec.



Nice DD! No trying to make comparisons hear but your near matching my highest 4Ghz SuperPI 1M run of 13.05.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 19, 2009)

Sweet. Cache *really* helps SuperPi.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 29, 2009)

Have you decided on video card yet?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

I currently have a GTX 275 OC from BFG, but if all goes as planned, it's getting returned and I'm getting two BFG GTX 285s


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I currently have a GTX 275 OC from BFG, but if all goes as planned, it's getting returned and I'm getting two BFG GTX 285s



Hot deal on GTX 285 coming up at Fry's?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2009)

how much for the turtle?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

More than you can afford pal!


Little fast and the furious there


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Hot deal on GTX 285 coming up at Fry's?



Is there? I've got a local guy.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks sweet bro! Glad to see you got two of those beasts!

Going to take your WTB thread dwn now?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Once I know they're good to go and run them, I'll take it down.

DanishTurtle's back in Malibu guarding the rest of my rig. I did however bring my Nikon with me


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice build so far DD.  I like the SLI 285's, should be killer performance. 

How you like the FTW board?  It's dead sexy!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

Not mine  I played and resold those. I miss their looks, though. I'll see how I like my Gigabyte once my Xigmatek Balder comes in.

I really need to update some of these posts


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice build so far DD.  I like the SLI 285's, should be killer performance.
> 
> How you like the FTW board?  It's dead sexy!



I really like the FTW board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2009)

those look great dude, looks like you'll be having some fun


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

W00t!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking good man! Real good. You enjoying Borderlands now?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

I did on the single 275. This is overkill


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome!  I loves me some hardware pr0n! 
Are you going to be folding on those 285s?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't see hardware pron... Damn work filters!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2009)

You got a pic txt Cold Storm! w00t!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2009)

And, now that you sent me pictures.. I can see the one post that I couldn't!!! 


love the GPU-z's! 

Now, you taking the -WTB- off!?!?!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

Well now I think one of the cards is crashing on me during heavy gaming. Borderlands freezes, and I have to CTRL-ALT-DEL and start task manager, then "switch to" the game and I'm good. I'm turning on error reporting and seeing if I can figure out what's going on.

And let me say this. These are some hot motherfuckers. I burnt my finger touching one!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> System Specs:
> 
> *Cooling:* Full Copper Xigmatek S-1284 Prototype


????  

Cant wait to see that


----------



## musek (Nov 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I can't see hardware pron... Damn work filters!



That's a shame, you are missing damn good lesbian action. 

EDIT:
Darn, haven't noticed the 4th page.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> ????
> 
> Cant wait to see that



I've had it for a long time...

Getting a Xigmatek Balder for this build, though. I'm going to try to get my full copper prototype nickel plated because it likes tarnishing from fingerprints 

Going to be making a thread about my video card issue. I'll link it here when I do.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

Halp meeee


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 2, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I've had it for a long time...
> 
> Getting a Xigmatek Balder for this build, though. I'm going to try to get my full copper prototype nickel plated because it likes tarnishing from fingerprints
> 
> Going to be making a thread about my video card issue. I'll link it here when I do.



oh, I thought you got something new


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

I am getting something new:


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey, stop stealing pictures!!! I know where you got it!!!!

BTW... great cooler


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2009)

I won't have to steal pictures once it gets here...


----------

